# 2004 Sportsman 500 HO Service Manual



## sxrnathan

Hi All,
I am looking for a 2004 sportsman 500 HO Service manual to download. Does anyone know where I can get one? How close is the 2005 to the 2004?


----------



## Polaris425

We have

2005 Polaris SP 400&500 service manual (137.04 MB)

And

2005 Polaris Sportsman 500 Parts Manual (1.32 MB)

You'll have to call the dealer and ask if they are the same, or maybe someone will chime in that knows. I can't remember.


----------



## Rubberdown

the plastics are different, if your 04 has a digital fuel gage, its an 04.5 and pretty much everything is the same other than plastics and rear work lights. Whats wrong with your machine that you need the manual?


----------

